# Becoming a Lawyer



## xefo (Jan 29, 2021)

Do you think this job has a dark triad halo? maybe I could represent criminals

Also, do you think good looks would actually serve a lawyer in particular well, in the sense that they are more likely to convince a jury due the halo effect?


----------



## xefo (Jan 29, 2021)

Keep coping OP you will never be a lawyer


----------



## xefo (Jan 29, 2021)

xefo69 said:


> Keep coping OP you will never be a lawyer


----------



## tyronelite (Jan 29, 2021)

Nigga havin a whole a convo with himself


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Jan 29, 2021)

Don't pick a job depending on how much it increases your chances of ascension. No job for your face.


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Jan 29, 2021)

How?


----------



## xefo (Jan 29, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> Don't pick a job depending on how much it increases your chances of ascension. No job for your face.


Being a lawyer has always interested me tho tbh


----------



## xefo (Jan 29, 2021)

Dukeys said:


> How?


work smart


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Jan 29, 2021)

xefo69 said:


> work smart


It won't have dark-triad halo, + if thats your intention going into I'd reconsider.


----------



## tyronelite (Jan 29, 2021)

Lawyers make hella bread. If you don’t have ADHD & have patience go for it


----------



## xefo (Jan 29, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Nigga havin a whole a convo with himself


it’s over 4 him


----------



## xefo (Jan 29, 2021)

Dukeys said:


> It won't have dark-triad halo, + if thats your intention going into I'd reconsider.


I think it is definitely a job that could increase SMV if you already meet a lookz threshold, at least I have always admired lawyers


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jan 29, 2021)

Lawyer is far from dark triad. It is very high class though.


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Jan 29, 2021)

_what if your client is gook_


----------



## xefo (Jan 29, 2021)

Trungvu said:


> _what if your client is gook_


Then I wish him a good time in prison


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jan 30, 2021)

@Lawyer or @Attorney?


----------



## Deleted member 10652 (Jan 30, 2021)

If you don't go to a good college better forget about it.


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Jan 30, 2021)

The most darktriad career you could get from college is probably business and finance related. I can't think of anything else that's darktriad from college. Media and politics are, I suppose, but media nowadays is soy-tier as well (still good though but not darktriad), politics and finance are as dark triad as you can get.

Law is not darktriad at all. In fact a lot of old lawyers look fed up with life and almost always like they hate themselves JFL, soy tier.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 30, 2021)

@Lawyer @Attorney thoughts?


----------



## Gonthar (Jan 30, 2021)

Become a divorce lawyer and represent only women - easiest job ever!


----------



## Germania (Jan 30, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Lawyers make hella bread. If you don’t have ADHD & have patience go for it


Yes, the possibility exists, but the average lawyer is not the chief lawyer for a large international corporation. Some lawyers I know make less than a nurse, I'm not kidding.


----------



## tyronelite (Jan 30, 2021)

Germania said:


> Yes, the possibility exists, but the average lawyer is not the chief lawyer for a large international corporation. Some lawyers I know make less than a nurse, I'm not kidding.


Fuckk thats brutal lmao imagine bitches are going to community college for nursing degrees making more than lawyers who spend years learning in and outs of the law


----------



## Lars (Jan 30, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Lawyers make hella bread. If you don’t have ADHD & have patience go for it


Why ADHD?


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Jan 30, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> Why ADHD?


----------



## tyronelite (Jan 30, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> Why ADHD?


You need to read a lot


----------



## Lars (Jan 30, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> You need to read a lot


Ah shit i never Read a book in my life because ADHD lol


----------



## Attorney (Jan 30, 2021)

xefo69 said:


> Also, do you think good looks would actually serve a lawyer in particular well, in the sense that they are more likely to convince a jury due the halo effect?





personalityinkwell said:


> @Lawyer @Attorney thoughts?


I think voice and height might matter more tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 12146 (Jan 30, 2021)

xefo69 said:


> Do you think this job has a dark triad halo? maybe I could represent criminals
> 
> Also, do you think good looks would actually serve a lawyer in particular well, in the sense that they are more likely to convince a jury due the halo effect?


you want to work 12-hour shifts? when you can earn the same amount of money for fewer hours in some other course. Dont live to work. Work to live


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jan 30, 2021)

thehealingfields said:


> The most darktriad career you could get from college is probably business and finance related. I can't think of anything else that's darktriad from college. Media and politics are, I suppose, but media nowadays is soy-tier as well (still good though but not darktriad), politics and finance are as dark triad as you can get.
> 
> Law is not darktriad at all. In fact a lot of old lawyers look fed up with life and almost always like they hate themselves JFL, soy tier.


A politics/finance degree doesn't exist

Is Economics a good alternative?
It is related to politics and to finance but the job prospects are really bad and only 30% of graduates find a job related to their economics degree

Business has better job prospects but is too general and oversaturated and unrelated to politics

Thoughts? Is the Dark triad halo of a Economics Degree worth the worse job prospects ?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 30, 2021)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> A politics/finance degree doesn't exist
> 
> Is Economics a good alternative?
> It is related to politics and to finance but the job prospects are really bad and only 30% of graduates find a job related to their economics degree
> ...


do finance if you want to get the most money, but idk have the hours of work, probably less than a lawyer that beeing said


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jan 30, 2021)

streege said:


> do finance if you want to get the most money, but idk have the hours of work, probably less than a lawyer that beeing said


(Business) Finance is a specialisation of Business, an is unrelated to politics where Economics Finance is better
So is Business or Economics better?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 30, 2021)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> (Business) Finance is a specialisation of Business, an is unrelated to politics where Economics Finance is better
> So is Business or Economics better?


definitively economics. The more you'r linked to actual maths in finance, the more you'r paid.


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Jan 30, 2021)

xefo69 said:


> Do you think this job has a dark triad halo? maybe I could represent criminals
> 
> Also, do you think good looks would actually serve a lawyer in particular well, in the sense that they are more likely to convince a jury due the halo effect?


No
Yes


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jan 30, 2021)

thehealingfields said:


> The most darktriad career you could get from college is probably business and finance related. I can't think of anything else that's darktriad from college. Media and politics are, I suppose, but media nowadays is soy-tier as well (still good though but not darktriad), politics and finance are as dark triad as you can get.
> 
> Law is not darktriad at all. In fact a lot of old lawyers look fed up with life and almost always like they hate themselves JFL, soy tier.





> Personality and Individual Differences​Volume 116, 1 October 2017, Pages 86-91
> The Dark Triad across academic majors​Author links open overlay panelAnnaVedelDorthe K.Thomsen
> Show more
> Outline
> ...


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jan 30, 2021)

The Dark Triad across academic majors


The Dark Triad traits (i.e., narcissism, psychopathy, and Machiavellianism) have been associated with the desire for power, status, and social dominan…




www.sciencedirect.com


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 30, 2021)

idk if you did on purpose but this was a really funny thread


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 30, 2021)

i'll give you insight and why i refuse to become a lawyer bc i'm in that area : you indeed need to be "dark triad", ie low emotion, and empathy to be a good lawyer, defending bad people even when you know they'r at fault, and trying to fraud everything you can that's when you work on your own.
When you work in a cab or for a society, you have to be the same, low empathy, to get up more and more in the society to upper your pay. 
And, idk if you can be actual dark triad, when you work 20 hours a day, because that's what awaits u. But if you like it, fine.


----------



## xefo (Jan 30, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> idk if you did on purpose but this was a really funny thread


Indeed I am a dark traid manipulative social engineeringcel


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 30, 2021)

xefo69 said:


> Indeed I am a dark traid manipulative social engineeringcel


don't buy one letter of it


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Jan 30, 2021)

thehealingfields said:


> The most darktriad career you could get from college is probably business and finance related. I can't think of anything else that's darktriad from college. Media and politics are, I suppose, but media nowadays is soy-tier as well (still good though but not darktriad), politics and finance are as dark triad as you can get.
> 
> Law is not darktriad at all. In fact a lot of old lawyers look fed up with life and almost always like they hate themselves JFL, soy tier.


Forensic psychiatrist like Hannibal Lector


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Jan 30, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> No job for your face.


^^^


----------



## and 79 others (Feb 9, 2021)

thehealingfields said:


> The most darktriad career you could get from college is probably business and finance related. I can't think of anything else that's darktriad from college. Media and politics are, I suppose, but media nowadays is soy-tier as well (still good though but not darktriad), politics and finance are as dark triad as you can get.
> 
> Law is not darktriad at all. In fact a lot of old lawyers look fed up with life and almost always like they hate themselves JFL, soy tier.





PubertyMaxxer said:


> The Dark Triad across academic majors
> 
> 
> The Dark Triad traits (i.e., narcissism, psychopathy, and Machiavellianism) have been associated with the desire for power, status, and social dominan…
> ...





TubOfLard said:


> Forensic psychiatrist like Hannibal Lector





streege said:


> don't buy one letter of it




I also consider either Business or Economics

Economics is alot more math-heavy and complex i heard, and is related to Politics which im more interested in

But Business generally has more job opportunities and there are 10x more Business students than Economics students while there are probably 30x more suitable business jobs than economics jobs

Thoughts?


----------



## and 79 others (Feb 9, 2021)

and 79 others said:


> I also consider either Business or Economics
> 
> Economics is alot more math-heavy and complex i heard, and is related to Politics which im more interested in
> 
> ...


Bump

@Chadlite Rutherford @sylt


----------



## KaczynskiCel (Feb 9, 2021)

I used to work for a 6’7” lawyer. Many female clients would touch him/ flirt during meetings. People seek lawyers when they need help, for women they become a temporary pseudo father figure.


----------

